# How do I thank and.or leave I-Trader Feedback?



## Autofate (Nov 13, 2007)

The topic says it all. 
Looked around a bit and cant find info on it, so please, can somebody help a brotha out?


----------



## nikt (Nov 13, 2007)

go to the thread where You were maing deal with other user and click on the iTrader points that are showed inder his nick name

then You should find what to do

as far as I know You can't leave feadback in other way... ??


----------

